# Replacing a fuse board



## chevybrit (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Guys 
I need to replace a damaged and incomplete fuse board in a 1983 trailer. (NC)
The power had been disconnected some years ago and there is no meter. 
Questions are 
A.Can i install a 200amp board as i would like to run power out to a workshop? 
B.Can I extend any of the existing wiring as there's not a lot of extra on the existing board
using wago connectors and a separate box to house the connections underneath the new board? 
C.I presume I'll need to run a few new branch circuits for GFCI and AFCI in the kitchen and bath or does the grandfather thing negate this?
many thanks


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## ICE (Jan 28, 2017)

Here in California trailers are regulated by the state so I know little about it.  When you get a permit the AHJ can answer your questions.

Wago connectors might not be listed for use with aluminum wire and many trailers are wired with aluminum..


----------



## fatboy (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome!

Yes, check with your local building department, see what their expectations are. Your results may vary..........


----------



## steveray (Jan 30, 2017)

I think there is an exception for extensions <6' where you don't need to retro AFCI, but other than that, on a straight panel swap, we don't force "downstream" upgrades...YMMVVWPSEMA....Check with the AHJ


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jan 30, 2017)

If you are upgrading the capacity of the main circuit breaker, you will also need to upgrade the meter can and service entrance cable to match.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 31, 2017)

I believe that trailers are manufactured to HUD (federal) standards, and many jurisdictions will not allow any changes.


----------

